# Dart is posterchild on new biodiversity book



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0195175093/

*Sustaining Life: How Human Health Depends on Biodiversity*
by Eric Chivian (Editor), Aaron Bernstein (Editor)










Product Description (excerpts ...)
Sustaining Life is the first book to examine the full range of potential threats that diminishing biodiversity poses to human health. Edited and written by Harvard Medical School physicians Eric Chivian (Nobel laureate) and Aaron Bernstein, along with more than 100 leading scientists who contributed to writing and reviewing the book, Sustaining Life presents a comprehensive--and sobering--view of how human medicines, biomedical research, the emergence and spread of infectious diseases, and the production of food, both on land and in the oceans, depend on biodiversity.

With a foreword by E.O. Wilson and a prologue by Kofi Annan, and more than 200 poignant color illustrations, Sustaining Life contributes essential perspective to the debate over how humans affect biodiversity and a compelling demonstration of the human health costs.

"Sustaining Life is the most complete and powerful argument I have seen for the importance of preserving biodiversity."--Al Gore

"There is probably no better way to convince anyone still uncertain about the urgent need to preserve biodiversity, which is rapidly diminishing as a result of human activities, than to document its importance to human health and medicine. The authors have done this with great thoroughness and from every possible angle, producing a volume that pairs authority with anecdote and scholarship with passion."--Harold Varmus (Nobel laureate)


----------

